# An Aid To Spotting Spalted Wood



## akmslingshots

right, I have been asked by Luke how to find or look for Spalted forks. I have a few bits in my garage at the minute but it is too wet to go on a field trip, I am going to add to this post if it ever stops raining long enough.

Please feel free to add to this post with suggestions or pictures for the benefit of everyone including myself as I am sure there are many more people that know a lot more than me.

firstly (and correct me if I'm wrong) Spalting is caused by a number of fungi or moulds that grow up and through the grain of decaying timber. This means fresh or green wood is unlikely to have any major patterns through it. I always look for dead limbs still attached to trees, especially if there is partial live sections on it. Also limbs that have fallen, not straight away but maybe a season or 2 back. Even complete fallen trees. Especially Silver Birch.

The difficulty is in the timing, too early and there is very little or nothing and too late leaves the timber soft or too far gone to be of use. Mostly this is a combination of knowing what and were to look, and a bit of good old fashion luck.

I know of a couple of limbs that when the time is right I shall harvest hoping to find more samples, but will wait now until the weather is better so I can get some pics in the wild to add to this thread for the benefit of others.

The other aspect is BUGS, I have not yet come across many samples of heavily infested timber that is also Spalted, however the 'odd' hole is a give away that the timber is at the right potential stage of decay to throw some patterns.

this is a Branch that was dead on the tree, its Oak, and also were I got 3 forks. Remember harvest as much as you can as the Spalting could run the entire length. Even the little bits can be used for palmswells, I new it was gonna be good because of the light weight or lack of density.



























These bits are from said branch, not note the tiny faint black lines above that once shaped through the grain become huge trailing patterns...





















This is another Oak fork that the branch was straight half and half dead/alive, I knew just by looking at it on the tree it was going to be different from the outside, again, once the rain stops I'l go Spalted fork hunting with my camera.





















Here is a sliver birch fork. I will be going back to this fallen tree next opportunity. The main section of the tree was so decayed it was squishy but further up to the highest point from the ground (a side limb if still upright) it was borderline but usable. This fork is gonna be stunning.....





















This one came from the same branch.









And use for offcuts, don't forget knife scales too!!

I will add to this thread once I can take my camera outside, hope it helps Luke


----------



## LBurnett

Thanks for taking the time to do this. It has helped a lot!

I will have to go spalted fork hunting soon and hopefully come back with something that will be nice


----------



## akmslingshots

just remember to look at the lower branches in bigger trees, I'l do a vid too if i find a definitive branch


----------



## LBurnett

Okay cheers mate


----------



## Danny0663

Awesome write up mate, i've always wondered which forks to choose for spalted frames.


----------



## GrayWolf

Great info. I need to start walking some woods for some forks. This will help me to find some forks with more character.


----------



## WILD BILL

Excellent write -up and pictures. Very informative

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Btoon84

i wonder if there is a way to cut forks that may have not spalted yet, and do something that encourages a nice spalt. Perhaps throwing them in a sack and burying them in the ground or putting them somewhere dark/humid for some time... who knows, you could get a couple pieces of spalted wood and throw them in with the others.... like seeding the unspalted forks.... like I said... who knows. I wonder if anyone has tried this.


----------



## LBurnett

i know some people have tried this, they left it in the compost pile


----------



## BCLuxor




----------



## akmslingshots

Very nice Luxor!!

And Brandon I believe if you could get the correct fungus/bacteria to the right timber then it could be forced


----------



## BCLuxor

Thanks Andy... Now I have a request help us mear mortals identify burl wood easier ... I find some burl wood more difficult to find than spalted wood. Some look like growths but turn out to be nothing but a bubble in the bark or a natrual twist in the trunk/limb


----------



## lightgeoduck

OHHHHHH,, I just thought those were messed up trees.... time to go back out there and find them..

Thanks for the very informative write up, this will benefit many I am sure...

LGD


----------



## akmslingshots

luxor5 said:


> OHHHHHH,, I just thought those were messed up trees.... time to go back out there and find them..
> 
> Thanks for the very informative write up, this will benefit many I am sure...
> 
> LGD


Thanks LGD, I hope to add to this thread with more info when out and about


----------



## BCLuxor

OK I shall look forward to the update good stuff Andy .


----------



## Mujician

Wow, some of the things you've made ate awesome. Did you just the rough shape from the branch you found, or did you use different bits of wood joined together to make your catapults?


----------

